# przy kości



## majlo

Czy znane jest Wam to wyrażenie w znaczeniu _pulchny (odnoszący się do tuszy człowieka)_? Jeśli nie, to jakie znaczenie przychodzi Wam do głowy? 
Jeśli jest Wam znane, to czy sami go używacie? Jak często?
Z góry dziękuję za ewentualną pomoc. 
majlo


----------



## fragile1

NIestety zdarza mi sie zakrzyknac : 'ale grubas!' widzac otylego czlowieka.
Otyly to dla mojego ucha medycznye okreslenie, osoby grubej.
Pulchny zdarza mi sie, ale nieczesto. A uzywam go czasem w stosunku do ciasta: pulchne ciasto, spokojnie moglabym tez o starszej osobie powiedziec: pulchna staruszka.


----------



## roccodaone

Pewnie, często jak nie chcesz komuś powiedzieć "jesteś gruby" (bardzo obraźliwe), ani "jesteś pulchny" (wciąż obraźliwe), mówisz "jesteś przy kości" (najmniej obraźliwe).

Sam tego nie używam, bo nie mam w zwyczaju komentować czyjejś tuszy, natomiast słyszę to dość często.


----------



## BezierCurve

> słyszę to dość często.


Ja również - zawsze w odniesieniu do czyjejś tuszy, nigdy w innym kontekście.


----------



## Gochna

_Przy kości_ jest, jak napisał roccodaone najmniej obraźliwe. Dla mnie jednak znaczy trochę mniej kilogramów niż gruby. 
Słowo pulchny kojarzy mi się z ciastem albo ziemią (rozpulchniać ziemię), ale o człowieku raczej bym tak nie powiedziała.


----------



## majlo

Ja właśnie kojarzę słowo _pulchny _jako "najlepszy" eufemizm dla _gruby_. Na przykład, w życiu bym nie powiedział "sklep dla grubych pań", lecz "sklep dla pulchnych pań".


----------



## .Jordi.

Ja częściej niż sklep dla pulnych pań widzę sklep dla puszystych .


----------



## Gochna

Dla pulchnych pań? Oj nie, ja bym mogła powiedzieć co najwyżej dla _puszystych_...

I czemu tylko pań??


----------



## majlo

Hehe, przepraszam, ale niezłą gafę tu strzeliłem.  Cały czas mam na myśli _puszysty, _a używam _pulchny_, nie wiedzieć czemu. 
Czemu tylko dla pań? No, bo to tylko taki przykład.


----------



## Thomas1

To co przychodzi mi do głowy i skojarzenia z tym związane:

Pulchny, hm... wydaje mi się, że jest używane najczęściej do opisu dzieci, rzadziej w przypadku dorosłych:
Widzisz jak byłeś mały, byłeś pulchniutki.

Przy kości--może mieć dwa znaczenia:
gruby
dobrze zbudowany, chociaż w tym wypadku, daje się odczuć w znaczeniu, że osoba może mieć nieco zbędnych kilogramów.

Grubokościsty--to słowo wydaje mi się oznacza dobrze zbudowany, tzn. dużych rozmiarów, ale nie konieczne musi oznaczać otyły.

Gruby--no cóż, ktoś kto ma nadwagę, większość się obrazi gdy opisuje się ich jako grubych. 

Tęgi--to ktoś kto ma duże ciało, co wydaje mi się może być dobrą oznaką:
Widziałam go na plaży, tęgi, wysoki mężczyzna około metr dziewięćdziesiąt wzrostu.

Otyły--kojarzy mi się z terminem medycznym, opisującym kogoś z nadwagą.

Puszysty--ze względu na skojarzenie z puchem okrywającym powierzchnie przedmiotów a zarazem powiększającym go optycznie, jest używany jako eufemizm do gruby. 

Spasiony/upasiony/utuczony--gruby,dość pogardliwe, ze względu na skojarzenie ze świniami/bydłem, które się pasie/tuczy na rzeź.

Nalany--odpowiednik do pulchny, ale do opisu dorosłych.

PS: tu gdzie mieszkam jest sklep dla otyłych panów, w nazwie nie ma żadnego przymiotnika opisującego sylwetkę, jest coś w rodzaju "rozmiary XXXXL", nie pamiętam ile jest dokładnie tych iksów, ale skojarzenie nasuwa się odrazu.


----------



## kknd

Mi tam _pulchny_ się podoba! Niekiedy spotyka się takie poprawnie politycznie kwiatki jak _dobrze/porządnie zbudowany_, czy _potężny_.


----------

